# Durham Miners Gala sat 12th July



## The Black Hand (Jun 3, 2008)

I am going to be at this one with a stall, as I have been for the past 5 years or so.

Well some of you folks will have been to past ones, but this one is going to be the biggest for some time. Approx 50k went last year to see the 60 plus miners banners (more added every year currently) and brass bands, and this year the Gala subject is racism and the Chairman of Sunderland AFC will be talking, Niall Quinn, as well as other Labour movement figures.

You can march with the banners from 9am, drink beer and watch as the bands play at the County hotel, go to the great Durham Cathedral for the Miners service in the afternoon and so on...

There is a fun fair for the kids on open grassland, there is a large tea tent for those who like a sit down for a cuppa char, other food and drink, many local pubs (inc. the Colpitts which sells a pint of Sam Smiths for £1.28!), trader stalls, music/bands, Union tents and so on. All in all a good day out, and a good place to advertise the 2nd annual Working Class Bookfair in Durham this November 15th.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 8, 2008)

Going to a political event _at all _this year Refused???

Come and introduce yourself at our stall - I promise NOT to grab you by the throat, do a choke slam and jump on your head. Honest


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 23, 2008)

Attica said:


> Going to a political event _at all _this year Refused???
> 
> Come and introduce yourself at our stall - I promise NOT to grab you by the throat, do a choke slam and jump on your head. Honest



But seriously it is a great family event


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 5, 2008)

Bump - getting closer...


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 11, 2008)

Hooray!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 12, 2008)

Didn't see an Autonomous Class War stall.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 13, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Didn't see an Autonomous Class War stall.



There was an Autonomous Class War stall - you either did not go like the soft southerner you are, or you were too pissed too see.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 13, 2008)

Where was it? In Sunderland? You realise the Gala was in Durham, don't you?


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 15, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Where was it? In Sunderland? You realise the Gala was in Durham, don't you?



With the other stalls by the riverside path. It was a very professional stall, not like the crap you normally associate with an anarchist stall (read 'pasting table'). This stall had a good folding gazebo with a back wall (none of the crap gazebos), 3 sturdy tables (we need more), and a clothing rail - yes 'rail'.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 15, 2008)

This stall only existed in your mind, mate. Get help.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 15, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> This stall only existed in your mind, mate. Get help.



Filthy fekking liar...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 16, 2008)

If one of us is lieing it isn't me. Check the July Photography Thread.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 16, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> If one of us is lieing it isn't me. Check the July Photography Thread.



It is you who is lying.... Why? 

Do you want to be a wanker all your life?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=7758127&postcount=50
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=7758339&postcount=51


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 16, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=7758127&postcount=50
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=7758339&postcount=51



Those Photographs include nothing of the food and political stalls area. You haven't even got a photo of the Labour Tea Tent 

YOU just didn't have a proper look around did you.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 16, 2008)

Here you go Refused - you may learn something from this;

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=130239292149&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=003


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 16, 2008)

That looks like a fun day out.  I might go next year if the train fare isn't too extortionate.  I'd even come and say hello to you Attica.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 16, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> That looks like a fun day out.  I might go next year if the train fare isn't too extortionate.  I'd even come and say hello to you Attica.



You should -  although I have a loud bark my bite is not so bad


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 16, 2008)

Attica said:


> Here you go Refused - you may learn something from this;
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=130239292149&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=003



Way to be a patronising tosser.



bluestreak said:


> That looks like a fun day out. I might go next year if the train fare isn't too extortionate. I'd even come and say hello to you Attica.



He won't be there. He's barred.


----------



## janeb (Jul 17, 2008)

Attica said:


> With the other stalls by the riverside path. It was a very professional stall, not like the crap you normally associate with an anarchist stall (read 'pasting table'). This stall had a good folding gazebo with a back wall (none of the crap gazebos), 3 sturdy tables (we need more), and a clothing rail - yes 'rail'.



Seriously, and not coming from any particular agenda, but I was there from about 2pm - 4pm and didn't see you - were you still there by then?


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 20, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Way to be a patronising tosser.
> 
> He won't be there. He's barred.



There is more chance of me getting you barred from the Gala than me being barred knobhead.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 20, 2008)

janeb said:


> Seriously, and not coming from any particular agenda, but I was there from about 2pm - 4pm and didn't see you - were you still there by then?



Yup we were there till the end. Our gazebo was one of the last to be packed away. We had a t-shirt rail and 3 tables full of books/mags etc.


----------



## janeb (Jul 21, 2008)

Then I think i might have seen you, frankly the majority of the political stalls do tend to merge into one so you didn't really stick out enough to be memorable or you weren't obviously enough you, and I was kinda looking just out of curiosity- sorry


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 22, 2008)

Attica said:


> There is more chance of me getting you barred from the Gala than me being barred knobhead.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 27, 2008)

janeb said:


> Then I think i might have seen you, frankly the majority of the political stalls do tend to merge into one so you didn't really stick out enough to be memorable or you weren't obviously enough you, and I was kinda looking just out of curiosity- sorry



It was a professional stall area that much is true - the secretary of the Socialist Alliance called it "Very impressive"


----------

